# [solved]genkernel fails to compile bzImage from LiveDVD-11.0

## jaylmaz

Downloaded the brand new LiveDVD-11.0 and tried to use it to install gentoo. Genkernel fails saying can't find make target for /lib/???/iwlwifi.  Searching around the forum didn't turn up anything specific for that error, but I found other things regarding CONFIG_SUP_INTEL and ACPI.  Tried to diable ACPI, disable iwlwifi and tried to find how to enable CONFIG_SUP_INTEL, but couldn't exactly find it, made a feeble attempt at changing some options and recompiling, no luck.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.Last edited by jaylmaz on Thu Mar 17, 2011 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jburns

Have you read http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi

----------

## jaylmaz

I'm trying to install gentoo on a desktop without any sort of wireless card. I thought I could just disable the wireless options in menuconfig, but I still get the genkernel error.

----------

## jburns

When you change the kernel configuration are you using genkernel with the --menuconfig, --gconfig or --xconfig options?  When you run genkernel it prints a message that says where it is getting its kernel configuration file.

You could also try looking at Pappy's Kernel Seeds in the Unsupported Software forum.

----------

## jaylmaz

I'm using genkernel --menuconfig all

I'm using

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config
```

from the handbook.

That worked from the previous livedvd (10.1).

----------

## jaylmaz

Just tried  *Quote:*   

> genkernel all

 

here's the error:

 *Quote:*   

> firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o

 

Does that give anyone any ideas?

----------

## jaylmaz

I have disabled ACPI, disabled iwlwifi, enabled CPU_SUP_INTEL  and this the error genkernel gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year (ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR) [0] 0
> 
>   Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n
> 
>   PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n
> ...

 

I don't know what else to try.

----------

## Kandle

I can't help you pal but I'm having the same issue.

----------

## The Doctor

Genkernal and make always give me hell unless the are run as root.

If that does not work, check out this site. It has excellent instructions to make a custom kernel and might save you the fight with genkernel.

http://kernel-seeds.bloodnoc.org/

----------

## likewhoa

 *jaylmaz wrote:*   

> I have disabled ACPI, disabled iwlwifi, enabled CPU_SUP_INTEL  and this the error genkernel gives me:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year (ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR) [0] 0
> 
>   Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n
> ...

 

You are using a .config which specifies firmware to compile into the kernel in CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE just navigate into the Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options and disable that by removing everything in that config option.

----------

## Kandle

It's not disableable from menuconfig. Should I just delete the line in the .config? Put a # in front or just wait for a fix? Cause if you delete the iwl stuff it has issues with some radeon stuff or something  (it's a long list)

----------

## likewhoa

remove everything on that kernel option from menuconfig as everything should look as shown below.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y
> 
> CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y
> ...

 

----------

## jaylmaz

 *Quote:*   

> You are using a .config which specifies firmware to compile into the kernel in CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE just navigate into the Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options and disable that by removing everything in that config option.

 

Tried that, but I still got errors, something about radeon.

I noticed the kernel version in portage is 2.6.36-r5 while the vesion on the livedvd is 2.6.37-r1. Could this be part or all of the problem?

----------

## likewhoa

you didn't do what i asked otherwise you wouldn't be getting the radeon errors, kernel version shouldn't matter as genkernel will run 'make oldconfig' for you.

----------

## jaylmaz

 *Quote:*   

> you didn't do what i asked otherwise you wouldn't be getting the radeon errors

 

I thought I did, but I didn't. So after I corrected that mistake, I got a different error:

 *Quote:*   

> lzop:command not found

  which was easily corrected with 

```
emerge zlop
```

 ran genkernel again with success.

Thanks to likewhoa and all who responded.

----------

## upengan78

Very useful thread. Today I encountered the issue mentioned by OP  while I was using genkernel and the replies provided are helping to take care of the error.

By the way, Restarting 'genkernel all ' again is definitely time taking because it starts everything from the beginning but I don't think there is a way to resume this like emerge  :Wink: 

----------

